# Carte graphique AGP plus performante pour un PM G5 bi-2ghz



## vg93179 (31 Août 2008)

Salut à tous. 

Ca fait quelques temps que je constate que ma carte graphique, une ATI 9600XT en AGP, est un peu juste pour travailler confortablement sur quelques applis... (et principalement sur aperture... ) 
J'ai donc envie de la changer... d'autant que le G5 tient toujours bien la route à côté de ça ! 

Problème, les standarts ont changé, et les cartes vidéos sont maintenant en PCI-express... ce qui réduit le choix en AGP... 
Je lorgnais du côté des ATI X800XT, mais impossible d'en trouver une dispo... 
Ou du côté des Gforce 6800, mais là non plus, pas trouvé... 
Les seules que j'ai déniché (macway, owc..), ce sont des 9800 pro, mais j'ai peur que l'investissement n'en vaille pas vraiment la peine comparé à ma 9600 xt.. 

Avez vous des pistes de revendeur qui ont en dispo des cartes puissantes en AGP pour mac  ?  

Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2008)

une 6800 sur ebay


----------



## vg93179 (31 Août 2008)

Merci ! j'avais pas cherché la 6800 sur ebay tiens ! Un peu chère, mais je pense que ca se trouve  pas beaucoup en dessous.. 
T'en penses quoi d'acheter une carte graphique sur ebay, pas trop risqué ?


----------



## fransoi5978 (14 Septembre 2008)

J'ai vendu une ATI Radeon X800Xt à 200&#8364; sur eBay aucun soucis. Je pense que tu peux en trouver à moins de 200&#8364;.
Sinon ici il y a un petit comparatif des carte AGP pour G5.


----------



## vg93179 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai fini par acheter une 6800 ultra flashee. 
Seul soucis, sur ce type de carte flashee, il faut un cable en y pour alimenter la carte. 
J'ai bien eu ce cable, fourni avec la carte, mais je n'ai pas trouvé où le brancher dans le G5... 
Le bout du cable est de ceux qu'on trouve dans les PC, avec 6 gros pic mâles dans un rectangle de plastic.
Je sais pas comment faire.... 
Une idée ?


----------



## fransoi5978 (24 Septembre 2008)

Il faut le brancher sur l'alim du lecteur de CD.


----------



## vg93179 (24 Septembre 2008)

fransoi5978 a dit:


> Il faut le brancher sur l'alim du lecteur de CD.



Merci, j'avais eu l'info entre temps... 

Malheureusement, la carte ne fonctionne pas... pour des raisons inexpliquées... 
J'ai fais un reset de la ram video, mais ca n'a rien donné...


----------



## fransoi5978 (25 Septembre 2008)

Sinon tu peux essayer de la reflasher. (si tu as un PC avec des ports AGP) Pour ma part j'ai une carte à flasher mais pas de PC !


----------



## vg93179 (26 Septembre 2008)

fransoi5978 a dit:


> Sinon tu peux essayer de la reflasher. (si tu as un PC avec des ports AGP) Pour ma part j'ai une carte à flasher mais pas de PC !


j'ai plus de PC ... malheureusement... ou pas


----------



## vg93179 (8 Novembre 2008)

Au final, j'ai acheté pour un peu plus cher sur ebay une 6800 ultra mac edition (150 euros). Ca fonctionne très bien, je suis ravi. 
Merci à vous.


----------

